# Looking for a New GTO in the area



## PSU GTO (Apr 25, 2007)

I've been reading other posts from people looking to buy a new GTO and they don’t seem to be very helpful. Usually people go off on tangents or start arguments about the deals they got and how other people are getting ripped off. Some are saying not to buy a new GTO for more than 28k with the 0%. Thats insane! :willy: 

So, I’m looking for a new GTO in the PA, MD, DE area and I can not seem to find a dealer that will drop his price under 30k with 0% financing for 60 months. I’ve gotten close to 30k but it was a struggle. But on top of that I’d have to pay another 6% PA tax and title fees that will add up to another 2k.

Is there anyone in this area that has gotten a decent deal and would be able to hook me up with a good price? Where did you buy and how much did you pay?

Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

PSU GTO said:


> I've been reading other posts from people looking to buy a new GTO and they don’t seem to be very helpful. Usually people go off on tangents or start arguments about the deals they got and how other people are getting ripped off. Some are saying not to buy a new GTO for more than 28k with the 0%. Thats insane! :willy:
> 
> So, I’m looking for a new GTO in the PA, MD, DE area and I can not seem to find a dealer that will drop his price under 30k with 0% financing for 60 months. I’ve gotten close to 30k but it was a struggle. But on top of that I’d have to pay another 6% PA tax and title fees that will add up to another 2k.
> 
> ...


*I hear ya PSU......Try Anchor Pontiac in Maryland. Every time I go past there they have a nice selection. I have not been past in quite sometime but look them up and give them a call.

If dealers are offering 0% for 60 months I would not expect 28K for the car. They will keep the price high and use the 0% as a tool to get you in there. Would you be happier getting a car at 28K and paying 9% interest, or 31K at 0%? 

28K plus 6% sales tax = 29,680 x 9% for 60 mos = 616.11
31K plus 6% sales tax = 32,860 x 0% for 60 mos = 547.66

Even at 8% interest you are still over 600 a month.

You can either boast about getting a new GTO for 28K and pay more for it,
Or, you can get one at 31K for 0% and have cheaper monthly payments.

To me the bottom line is the monthly payment. 

It's all in how you juggle the numbers.

Any salesman will tell you it's a numbers game.

Incidentally, I have never seen a GTO in PA or Maryland less than 30K. Not to say others didn't haggle then down, but I have never seen it.*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

PSU I just did a search for you from my zip code.....here is what I found. In case you did not find these dealers in your search....may be worth a try. Happy hunting......Anchor showed NO inventory on GTO's.


JACK GIAMBALVO MOTOR CO., INC.
1390 EDEN ROAD
YORK, PA 17402
[ Map ] [ Driving Directions ] 
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$33,290.00*

Exterior: Cyclone Grey Metallic
Interior: Black Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12U76L550446
Window Sticker
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$33,290.00*

Exterior: Quicksilver Metallic
Interior: Red Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12U96L810992
Window Sticker

A.W.GOLDEN PONTIAC
2526 CENTRE AVE
READING, PA 19605
[ Map ] [ Driving Directions ] 
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$32,685.00*

Exterior: Torrid Red
Interior: Black Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12U96L519456
Window Sticker
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$32,685.00*

Exterior: Spice Red Metallic
Interior: Black Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12U96L818669
Window Sticker
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$33,180.00*

Exterior: Torrid Red
Interior: Black Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12UX6L825226
Window Sticker

FREYSINGER PONTIAC GMC BUICK, INC.
6251 CARLISLE PIKE
MECHANICSBURG, PA 17050
[ Map ] [ Driving Directions ] 
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$32,685.00*

Exterior: Phantom Black Metallic
Interior: Red Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12U16L822067
Window Sticker

KUTZTOWN AUTO SALES
14165 KUTZTOWN RD
FLEETWOOD, PA 19522
[ Map ] [ Driving Directions ] 
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$33,785.00*

Exterior: Spice Red Metallic
Interior: Black Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12UX6L835271
Window Sticker

NUCAR MOTORS, INC.
250 E CLEVELAND AVE
NEWARK, DE 19711
[ Map ] [ Driving Directions ] 
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$33,290.00*

Exterior: Quicksilver Metallic
Interior: Black Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12U26L566473
Window Sticker
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$33,290.00*

Exterior: Spice Red Metallic
Interior: Black Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12U46L565955
Window Sticker
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$33,290.00*

Exterior: Torrid Red
Interior: Red Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12U96L833091
Window Sticker

UNION PARK PONTIAC & GMC TRUCK
1704 PENNSYLVANIA AVE
WILMINGTON, DE 19805
[ Map ] [ Driving Directions ] 
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$32,685.00*

Exterior: Quicksilver Metallic
Interior: Black Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12U16L548319
Window Sticker
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$33,290.00*

Exterior: Cyclone Grey Metallic
Interior: Black Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12U36L822071
Window Sticker

GRANITE RUN PONTIAC-BUICK-GMC, INC.
1056 E BALTIMORE PIKE
MEDIA, PA 19063
[ Map ] [ Driving Directions ] 
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$33,290.00*

Exterior: Cyclone Grey Metallic
Interior: Black Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12U06L832413
Window Sticker

FRANKEL CADILLAC PONTIAC-GMC
11227 REISTERSTOWN RD
OWINGS MILLS, MD 21117
[ Map ] [ Driving Directions ] 
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$33,290.00*

Exterior: Torrid Red
Interior: Red Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12U86L545062
Window Sticker

LOUGHEAD PONTIAC GMC
840 BALTIMORE PIKE
SPRINGFIELD, PA 19064
[ Map ] [ Driving Directions ] 
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$33,785.00*

Exterior: Cyclone Grey Metallic
Interior: Black Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12U36L815363
Window Sticker

LANKFORD BUICK-PONTIAC-GMC, INC.
301 ALAN WOOD RD
CONSHOHOCKEN, PA 19428
[ Map ] [ Driving Directions ] 
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$33,290.00*

Exterior: Torrid Red
Interior: Red Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12U96L831714
Window Sticker
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$33,290.00*

Exterior: Torrid Red
Interior: Black Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12U46L541574
Window Sticker

J.L. FREED & SONS, INC.
2001 NORTH BROAD ST
LANSDALE, PA 19446
[ Map ] [ Driving Directions ] 
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$33,290.00*

Exterior: Quicksilver Metallic
Interior: Black Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12U26L516933
Window Sticker

WILKINS BUICK-PONTIAC-GMC
6913 RITCHIE HWY
GLEN BURNIE, MD 21061
[ Map ] [ Driving Directions ] 
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$33,290.00*

Exterior: Torrid Red
Interior: Red Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12U56L547173
Window Sticker
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$32,685.00*

Exterior: Quicksilver Metallic
Interior: Black Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12UX6L815375
Window Sticker
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$32,685.00*

Exterior: Brazen Orange Metallic
Interior: Black Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12U36L822698
Window Sticker
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$33,290.00*

Exterior: Brazen Orange Metallic
Interior: Black Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12U76L834191
Window Sticker

STAR PONTIAC BUICK GMC
260 COUNTRY CLUB RD
EASTON, PA 18045
[ Map ] [ Driving Directions ] 
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$33,290.00*

Exterior: Torrid Red
Interior: Red Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12UX6L551042
Window Sticker
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$33,180.00*

Exterior: Brazen Orange Metallic
Interior: Black Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12U46L823620
Window Sticker
2006 GTO Coupe 2 Door Notchback
$32,685.00*

Exterior: Phantom Black Metallic
Interior: Red Leather Seating

VIN: 6G2VX12U26L821932


----------



## PSU GTO (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, I did the search and found a bunch in the area but not many are willing to negotiate. I did talk to Golden and they have 3 and also called the one in Easton and they have 8. The sales manager in Easton said they had 30 on the lot 2 weeks ago and now they are down to 8. I think this is a load of BS!

What does everyone think the prices will be when July 4th sales roll around?
Should I wait around and see or just jump on the one for 30k and get the 0%?... that extra 2k in tax and title fees will suck.

I see you’re in Lancaster, i’m just down 896 a ways. So, is your GTO a daily driver?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

PSU,
Try to negotiate faceless online so they give you an honest starting price that includes all taxes and fees you would see at signing. Specifically ask them to quote this way in your request. Most throw you a lump price with the rebate included and no mention of fees or taxes. Problem, rebates come off after the tax and fees are applied, so you'll never hit that number. Many respond with no price and stupid questions or come on down and lets talk about it. Steer clear of those idiots. When you have solid prices in hand, test drive the cars your interested in and scope out the dealership. Don't hesitate to use one dealers quote against another and that is why I do it in writing via the web. I had a few lower their price in sending a 2nd or even 3rd quote after I drove and walked away. 

In April I went out via GM's web site to 8 dealers requesting quotes. The 2 dealers in MD with the lowest price were Bohn in Westminister and Walker in Bowie. Walker had beaten Bohn by $300 but they sold the car I wanted the day before I was ready to sign. Bohn was closer to my house and I've had positive history in past dealings with them so I wasn't too tripped up by giving them the nod. Actually, happy in the way it turned out. Bohn didn't have my car on the lot and hustled one up from PA. MSRP was $33,180 (6m & 18's). Price I got was $31,100 add tax and fees I was at $33,000. Aprils rebates were a little better (no 0%)so it reduced the cost at signing by $3250 to $29,750 and then I had a GM card rebate with bonus ($1202) to lower the signing cost to $28,548 on the road. An obscure rebate not advertised by GM was the "Conquest Rebate" for people who own non-GM cars or trucks. Look into if its still available if you own anything but a GM product. My son having the same name and owning a Mazda 3 worked for me. Last year I used my 1970's laid up limey ragtop's title to get that rebate on a Torrent for the wife. Then I used my GM card for a 5k down payment on the GTO so I got 5% of that toward my next GM purchase and financed the balance for 2 weeks. I paid it off completely with a small portion of a lump sum retirement check I got 2 weeks after the purchase. My goat was a present to myself for bustin a$$ for the last 29 years. Not the lowest deal I've seen on post's, but put a smile on my mug every time I fire the beast up and go for a ride.

So, in our area a good deal is getting about $2~2.5k off the sticker (always try for more), add tax and fees, subtract rebate (currently $3000 or the 0%). Your looking at approximately $33,080 financed amount with nothing down on what my car's MSRP was with 0% interest. Factor the interest I would have paid over 60 months ($5625) into my signing cost of $28,548 for a total of $34,173 and your ahead of my lower price, higher rebate deal by $1100. Your looking at approximately $30,080 financed amount with nothing down on what my car's MSRP was with an 8% interest loan if you go the rebate route. Factor the interest same as I would have paid over 60 months ($5625) into your signing cost of $30,080 for a total of $35,705 and your way ahead if you take the 0% deal.

Hope the above helps.

Red Beard


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

PSU GTO said:


> Thanks, I did the search and found a bunch in the area but not many are willing to negotiate. I did talk to Golden and they have 3 and also called the one in Easton and they have 8. The sales manager in Easton said they had 30 on the lot 2 weeks ago and now they are down to 8. I think this is a load of BS!
> 
> What does everyone think the prices will be when July 4th sales roll around?
> Should I wait around and see or just jump on the one for 30k and get the 0%?... that extra 2k in tax and title fees will suck.
> ...


*It's a daily driver depending on the weather.
It sees no rain unless I get caught out in it. It has not and will not see snow, ice, and salt. I will drive it in the winter if its dry out.

As far as you waiting or jumping... With 0% I would expect inventories will dwindle. You have to weigh whether the reduced price for the car with an interest rate attached to it costs more than one that has no interest. You may be holding out for a deal you may not be able to find. Then when you decide you will go for it you may not find one or one that suits you. How long will the 0% financing last?

I find it hard to believe any dealer had 30 of them on their lot. Then to sell 22 of them all at once? hmmmmm sounds like a scare tactic to get you in there. IMO....play the game, pick a dealer out with a car they have and tell one of the dealers you deal with that another dealer bested the current deal you got, or tell them you are at 29.5 with 0%. Bluff if you have to. A good line of BS will work, it depends on how well you deliver it.*


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

PSU GTO said:


> What does everyone think the prices will be when July 4th sales roll around?
> Should I wait around and see or just jump on the one for 30k and get the 0%?... that extra 2k in tax and title fees will suck.


The best deal your going to find will be on a low milage used 05 or 06 GTO in the 23 to 25k range.


----------



## PSU GTO (Apr 25, 2007)

I’d be hard pressed to find a 06 in the color I want used for even 25k, I’ve looked. Plus there are benefits to buying new.

So, isn’t it just as good of a deal if I buy one new with the 0% and gain some, about 5% or more, interest on the money I keep in my pocket while I pay it off. In the course of 60 months I would make about $4500. So it would be as if I had originally purchased the car for 25.5k, assuming I keep the car for 5 years.

Am I thinking about this wrong?

Also, what’s with the conquest rebate? Do I have to have a vehicle other than GM titled in my name or can it be within the family? (All my vehicles, Dodge, Mazda, and Suzuki, are titled under my fathers name for insurance reasons)
Thanks


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

PSU GTO said:


> I've been reading other posts from people looking to buy a new GTO and they don’t seem to be very helpful. Usually people go off on tangents or start arguments about the deals they got and how other people are getting ripped off. Some are saying not to buy a new GTO for more than 28k with the 0%. Thats insane! :willy:
> 
> So, I’m looking for a new GTO in the PA, MD, DE area and I can not seem to find a dealer that will drop his price under 30k with 0% financing for 60 months. I’ve gotten close to 30k but it was a struggle. But on top of that I’d have to pay another 6% PA tax and title fees that will add up to another 2k.
> 
> ...


I bought mine from a dealer in the Newark, NY area. It was an '05 and I got it for $27K new. They drove it down to Harrisburg, PA to meet me. (I live in VA) Of course, I also bought it in January '06 when they were frozen up there, and GTO's were not moving at all.


----------



## PSU GTO (Apr 25, 2007)

noz34me said:


> I bought mine from a dealer in the Newark, NY area. It was an '05 and I got it for $27K new. They drove it down to Harrisburg, PA to meet me. (I live in VA) Of course, I also bought it in January '06 when they were frozen up there, and GTO's were not moving at all.


Was that out the door? before tax? with 0% financing?


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

I got the same responses...the 0% means close to sticker, but I guess it all figures out in the end in terms of interest...etc....

I like the GTO, but the G8 is supposed to be pretty nice too....lot more options. It's like a juiced up Acura TL in my opinion.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

PSU GTO said:


> So, isn’t it just as good of a deal if I buy one new with the 0% and gain some, about 5% or more, interest on the money I keep in my pocket while I pay it off. In the course of 60 months I would make about $4500. So it would be as if I had originally purchased the car for 25.5k, assuming I keep the car for 5 years.


Your assumption isn't really correct on the 25.5k and making $4500 would be based on having $30k right now to invest at a great return rate instead of buying the car outright. In my case that would have worked, but the 0% wasn't offered at the time. If you don't have $30k, you will not make a dime but you will save over taking the rebate and paying an interest rate which is generally high if you do not have several years of an established credit history. You will need the same credit history and 10 to 20% down to qualify for the GMAC 0% rate. Its no automatic deal, but you can get them to pre-approve you before you purchase so there isn't a last minute snafu while they bend you over with a high rate loan.



PSU GTO said:


> Also, what's with the conquest rebate? Do I have to have a vehicle other than GM titled in my name or can it be within the family? (All my vehicles, Dodge, Mazda, and Suzuki, are titled under my fathers name for insurance reasons)


It has to be in the name of the person making the purchase and titling. Now, purchasing the GTO under your name while everything else has been under Dad's name for insurance reasons.... :lol: get ready for a reality check when the insurance bill comes. If its going under Dads name WTF, why ask the question?



PSU GTO said:


> I’d be hard pressed to find a 06 in the color I want used for even 25k, I’ve looked. Plus there are benefits to buying new.


I should have wrote the range to be between 22 to 26k and I found plenty of 05 & 06 GTO's in that range in every color except orange doing a 200 mile search from of my zip on cars.com and autotrader.com. See below. You pay approximately 7k or more over used car prices that still have the same warranty to be the first to fart in the seat. No car comes with zero miles, somebody drove it and buying used is smart money to let someone else take the big deprecation hit. 

It's your money so choose what you want to do with it.

05, Blue $22,600, 8000 miles
http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...onal&paId=230229260&recnum=40&leadExists=true


05 Silver $22,900, 17128 miles.
http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...onal&paId=134273589&recnum=38&leadExists=true

05, yellow $23,487, 18768 miles located in Limerick PA
http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...onal&paId=231878762&recnum=37&leadExists=true

05, black $23,995, 18605 miles
http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...onal&paId=231173016&recnum=35&leadExists=true

05 silver $24,500, 18000 miles located in West Chester PA
http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...onal&paId=134283473&recnum=31&leadExists=true


05 dark blue $24,590, 15575 miles
http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...onal&paId=231219468&recnum=30&leadExists=true


06, spice red $24,821, 26295 miles
http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...onal&paId=228693390&recnum=29&leadExists=true

06 torrent red $25,415, 10465 miles
http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...onal&paId=227741888&recnum=27&leadExists=true

06 gray $25,495, 6030 miles
http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...onal&paId=222818564&recnum=26&leadExists=true

06 gray $25,598, 13390 miles
http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...onal&paId=231108096&recnum=25&leadExists=true

06 black $25,900, 9800 miles
http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...onal&paId=219284540&recnum=24&leadExists=true


----------



## PSU GTO (Apr 25, 2007)

Just made some calls today and the best deal I could find was 30k exactly with the 0% financing. This is not the best deal compared to others people have gotten, but I would have bought it if he didn’t want another $2500 for title fees on top of the $1800 for sales tax. That brings the total to $34,300 out the door.

WTF!

How much is everyone else paying in the hiddnen fees they like to tack on?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

PSU GTO said:


> Just made some calls today and the best deal I could find was 30k exactly with the 0% financing. This is not the best deal compared to others people have gotten, but I would have bought it if he didn’t want another $2500 for title fees on top of the $1800 for sales tax. That brings the total to $34,300 out the door.
> 
> WTF!
> 
> How much is everyone else paying in the hiddnen fees they like to tack on?


*Sales taxes and title fees are not hidden costs. 
Title fees generally run 200 or so. What other fees are they assessing for 2500?

If you exhausted your search in the area, what ya see is what ya got. Even at 34,300 OTD with 0% it's still cheaper than getting one with an interest rate attached to it for a little less. 

Don't mean to be rude, but while you are dicking around looking for a deal that right now that isn't to your satisfaction, you are gonna wait yourself past the 0% offering. I don't know how many guys out there got a car for 28K OTD with 0% financing, but there can't be that many and most probably inventories were up compared to now. 

You can wait and wait, then settle for something you really didn't want but at least ya got a deal on it which makes no sense because in the long run you'll kick yourself in the ass. You have two choices, get the best deal you can get and pull the trigger on one, or wait,and possibly not get one and then wish you did. Seems to me you are more interested in getting a 0% interest rate so you feel better than you are concerned about the bottom line monthly payment. It's your pocket book but judging by how depressed you are trying to find one you can feel good about you may want to start thinking about plan B, a less expensive car.
*


----------



## PSU GTO (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm fine with dishing out a more money than what others have paid but paying $34,300 for the car is ludicrous, especially when others have gotten deals that were more than 6k less. I don’t know how they do it.
Seriously though, how would you respond if you settled on buying a car for 30k and then had to pay another $4,300 for tax and title fees?


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

I know the dealer in Easton Pa. off of rt33...........
They only had 1 GTO in the last 2 months.
Those dealers over there will screw yeaaaaaaaa,I went to their tent sele a few weeks back just to look,,,yeaaaa cannot get rid of the salesperson lol...
You should be able to buy a New 2006 GTO at arounf $27,000 with 0%
Just go down to a local dealer and just look around and ONLY talk to the salemanager ONLY..........I am sure they don't want a year old car in stock if they can only get rid of ittttt.JT


----------



## PSU GTO (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I dont think i'll be able to find a new one at a decent price like everyone else so.... I guess i'll end up getting a used one. What i'm looking at now is an 06 M6 10k miles for 25.4k OTD.

Good?


----------



## own2vettes (Jun 22, 2007)

> I'm fine with dishing out a more money than what others have paid but paying $34,300 for the car is ludicrous, especially when others have gotten deals that were more than 6k less. I don’t know how they do it.
> Seriously though, how would you respond if you settled on buying a car for 30k and then had to pay another $4,300 for tax and title fees?


This makes perfect sense. You can't lose sight of the fact that these cars are essentially 2 model years old. All of the hype that the dealers are spouting off is artificial. Yeah, they'll sell a few with the 0% financing but the chance of all of these 1000 cars disappearing off the lots over the next few weeks is remote. I would be willing to bet that come September, there will still be quite a few cars left. At this point, the dealers aren't budging much and this creates the atmosphere of "oh my gosh, these cars must really be hot if they're not moving on the price; I'd better get one before they all disappear!!". The dealers know this and know what they are doing. Despite this, I could smell the desperation when I was there looking at the car. They want to get rid of it. Every manager came out to meet and greet me. Don't forget, though, that they're good. Their job and livelihood is based on them being poker-faced and handing you the BS lines. Remember, they have the upper hand. They know you are interested because you're there looking and driving the car. The whole rebate vs. financing incentive doesn't make sense to me. If you don't finance with them, they give you an additional $3K off. Since you're not financing with them, they're not making any money on the financing and they eat $3k. Now, if you choose the 0% option, they don't make any money on the financing either. Why can't they give that $3K in that instance also, just like they gave the guy who didn't finance with them? What difference does it make? :cheers



> What i'm looking at now is an 06 M6 10k miles for 25.4k OTD.


This is another good point. Keep in mind that all of these "new" 06's automatically become $26-27K year old used cars as soon as you drive off the lot. Is that worth $33K? Not in my book. Best of luck to all. I would encourage everyone to wait and watch the savings start to roll after next month. The only drawback is that you may not find the exact car you want. Best of luck!!!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

PSU GTO said:


> Was that out the door? before tax? with 0% financing?


I wrote the delivery guy a check for I believe $23,782. That included signing over all rebates, and I had $3200+ in GM card points, all of which I could apply to the GTO.

I brought the car home with NY transport tags, and titled in VA- - -3% sales tax + about $70 in titling fees. 

I paid cash for the car. Not interested in financing.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (May 7, 2005)

*Travel*



PSU GTO said:


> Well I dont think i'll be able to find a new one at a decent price like everyone else so.... I guess i'll end up getting a used one. What i'm looking at now is an 06 M6 10k miles for 25.4k OTD.
> 
> Good?



Don't "settle." You'll regret it. Pay a little more (within reason) and get what you *want.* What is your first choice?

By the way .... my buddy just bought a new QSM/Red/M6/18 with 100 miles at Marion Automotive Group in Marion, VA. $29,900 + 6% Florida Sales Tax. ZERO dealer fees and he took the 0% for 60 months. They have a Spice Red/A4/18 still on the lot. It's their last one and you should be in the same price range. Call for Dennis or Bobby. They were excellent to work with.

Good luck.

Rollin


----------



## PSU GTO (Apr 25, 2007)

The one i'm looking at is the combination i would like, 06 M6 SRM with 17s. The 17s are more practical than the 18s anyway. The only downfall is that the car only has half the warranty left and its used so you dont know how it was treated or if its been in an accident. Carfax is useless to determine any accidents.

I dont have a problem with the price, its a little high but not bad. My only thoughts were, why should i buy used for this much when others have said they bought theres for 28k or 29k OTD with 0% financing. Or when they say they picked theirs up for just under 25k before taxes. I dont think i'll find one of these "said" deals even though a 2 year old car should be marked down more than what dealers are asking. A lot of dealers actually own the GTOs they have on their lots for 30k, at least thats what i'm told. How can it be sold OTD for several grand less?


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

PSU GTO said:


> The one i'm looking at is the combination i would like, 06 M6 SRM with 17s. The 17s are more practical than the 18s anyway. The only downfall is that the car only has half the warranty left and its used so you dont know how it was treated or if its been in an accident. Carfax is useless to determine any accidents.
> 
> I dont have a problem with the price, its a little high but not bad. My only thoughts were, why should i buy used for this much when others have said they bought theres for 28k or 29k OTD with 0% financing. Or when they say they picked theirs up for just under 25k before taxes. I dont think i'll find one of these "said" deals even though a 2 year old car should be marked down more than what dealers are asking. A lot of dealers actually own the GTOs they have on their lots for 30k, at least thats what i'm told. How can it be sold OTD for several grand less?


I thought the same about the 17's. My logic was I didn't want summer only tires, and the 18's are just that. Funny, I don't even drive the car in the rain, much less the snow.

The 17's have the strut rub issue; the 18's don't. Something to think about.


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

I have 18's on mine and I got caught out in the snow on a road trip with the summer potenza tires. It took me 5 hrs to travel the required 135mile trip.
The tires weren't to bad as long as I drove like I had an egg between my foot and the pedals..

I have since changed to michelin pilot A/S sport. these are great all season tires that still have the performance necessary for spirited drivers.


----------

